# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Acquiring Dusk/Dawn of rage for less than 20g +MF80% required

## momodari

Hi there, while I warn you this requires luck, like MOST things in an MMO...

Alright, here is my way or guide how I made 3 Dusks and 1 Dawn so far, I didn't try getting other Exotics since at the time I was only interested in these two.

1) Mystic forge method. Yield 2 Dusks 1 Dawn so far. 28 Exotics used, total price ~85g, Total Profit AS of today's pricing 340g-85g = *255g* (120g ea Dusk 100g Dawn)

-Alright so I scanned the market for the most available cheapest exotic Greatsword that has the same stats as these 2, My result for the most beneficial Exotic used was *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* Which currently goes for 4x4g each 16g total. 

- Next while acquiring 4 *Berserker's Pearl broadsword*, you eat your MF buffs, at the time I had +100%MF.

- Went ahead and clicked Forge, and Saw *Dusk* at the right part of the screen. 

PS: So far the best item I found for getting Dusk/Dawn were the *Berserker's Pearl broadsword*.

2) Taking of temples, Event chests at the end. Yield 1 Dusk at Temple of Grenth with the zerg. Current MF89% 

- This one is pretty straightforward, while in Cursed Shore, in /map chat, get to see which of the *2 temples* (Temple of Grenth, Temple of Melandru) people are doing.

- Make sure to Always have MF% gear, since anyone who I spoke to, that got a Dusk/Dawn drop, had atleast 80%MF.

Heard Arah dungeon might drop at the chests, but I have no experience with that.

*NOW* you might say I just won the lottery or call BS on me, but there are 2 facts in the above listed, 

1- I have the odds on my side, always go with MF% armors + food.
2- Pearl broadswords are the cheapest lvl80 exotics with the same stats, and yielded Mind Boggling results for me.

Please let me know what you think, leave a comment or a question, I will be happy to help.

----------


## meplz

Your methods to increase your chances are solid, unfortunately you did exactly what you claim to have not: won the lottery.

Though your suggestions for creating pre-legendary items is useful for those who had not thought of this.

----------


## Bughead

Everyone already knows that they can come from lvl 80 zone chests and 4x exotic greatswords in the mystic forge. It doesn't matter what 4 weapons you throw in as long as they are the same type (greatswords in this case).

I obtained a Dusk and Dawn by using random exotics I obtained from the Norn exploit (which of course I had to delete...  :Frown: ). It's just random.

----------


## Gbyrd

I heard Dawn and Dusk is based on the timing as well Mystic forge Wise

----------


## xsunrise

Sorry but you just got lucky....


210% magic find here..... Did the events 100 times nothing.
Tryed 4 Beserker Exotics 3 times now no dusk / dawn.


As people said you just got lucky....

----------


## Gbyrd

yep, you`re better off trying rares, either way its a 20% chance to upgrade to that tier. 80s and best case you can sell the exotic for 2-5g, but losing 4 exotics to one is a massive loss

----------


## Bughead

I've seen this posted on a few websites now. He's just trying to sell off his shit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## momodari

im not, its copy pasta..

----------


## plissje

too rare..

----------


## Kali_

> Sorry but you just got lucky....
> 
> 
> 210% magic find here..... Did the events 100 times nothing.
> Tryed 4 Beserker Exotics 3 times now no dusk / dawn.
> 
> 
> As people said you just got lucky....


Just explain how you get 210 mf cause its totaly impossible

----------


## Crov

> Just explain how you get 210 mf cause its totaly impossible


6 pieces of MF armor: 18%
5 piece set of augs + 1 piece aug (50+10) in armor: 60%
Weapon Set (2x 3%) plus augs (15% mh, 4%oh): 25%
Jewelry Set: 35% (iirc)
Backpack: 4%
Food: 40%
MF Booster: 50%
Guild Banner: 10%
Guild 3 day bonus: 15%
WvW Bonus: ?

Assuming no stacking issues, that's over 250% right there. 210 is easy

----------


## KcBlack

:edit: Didn't see the post above mine when I did this. 

Doesn't full MF gear + 5/1 Runes + Sigil + Accessories + MF food + TP MF buff come out to 210% MF? Pretty sure I read several places it does, but it's much less without the magic find booster which is 50%.

So gear layout I believe is 36% (*39%* with 2x 1H weapons)
Than 50% + 10% = *60%* (5 pirate + 1 traveler rune)
Than .6 x 25 = *15%* from the weapon sigil (superior luck) 
Than *15%* from the opal crystals in the accessories. 
And lastly *30%* from food. 

So with the booster which is another 50% that's *TOTAL OF 209%* MF if I did my math correctly! Didn't even add the backpack / guild banner / etc like the poster did above me! 

and if it's not correct :P Well than sorry!

----------


## agracul

can anyone actually try somthing excactly what he sead: items which have "the same stats as these 2"

----------


## Garricus

The OP is just trying to sell his crafted weapons by getting you guys to buy them in attempt to get Dusk.

MF afaik doesn't affect forge or chest, just superstition that it does. There is a dev post somewhere stating it only affects loot that is dropped by mobs.

I got my dusk by buying lvl 76-80 greatswords for around 15s each, and on my 3rd attempt I got super LUCKY and got a dusk.

I'd say that I tried at least 20 attempts total (was going for more dusks/dawns) and only got 1, but I did get at least 9 other exotics out of it. I basically broke even with what I spent, by selling off the other exotics I got.

It is all LUCK and nothing else. I wouldn't recommend doing what I did unless you are willing to lose gold, it is just like gambling. Hope this helps some of you from buying exotics and trying to get dusk.

Edit: The greatswords I used ranged from lvl 76-80 and all had different stats, having same stats as Dusk does nothing. I think I got my dusk from swords that had condition damage.

----------


## Oxis

This is almost like a scam to buy that guy greatsword. MF only affects drop from mobs nothing else.

----------


## taquito86

seriously someone needs to ban ******s like this guy who is trying to sell off his crafted stuff, which is probably already bought by idiots reading his post.

----------


## meplz

> seriously someone needs to ban ******s . . .


Chill on the rage bud.

----------


## OverSleeper

What quality level were you using?
Master? Rare?



> The OP is just trying to sell his crafted weapons by getting you guys to buy them in attempt to get Dusk.
> 
> MF afaik doesn't affect forge or chest, just superstition that it does. There is a dev post somewhere stating it only affects loot that is dropped by mobs.
> 
> I got my dusk by buying lvl 76-80 greatswords for around 15s each, and on my 3rd attempt I got super LUCKY and got a dusk.
> 
> I'd say that I tried at least 20 attempts total (was going for more dusks/dawns) and only got 1, but I did get at least 9 other exotics out of it. I basically broke even with what I spent, by selling off the other exotics I got.
> 
> It is all LUCK and nothing else. I wouldn't recommend doing what I did unless you are willing to lose gold, it is just like gambling. Hope this helps some of you from buying exotics and trying to get dusk.
> ...

----------


## Garricus

I used Rare

----------


## Gbyrd

wtb screenshot

----------


## Garricus

http://imgur.com/cKZYG

Screenshot

----------


## kindbudz

you guys *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* are ****ing *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* crazy.

take off *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* the tin foil hat he isn't *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* trying to sell anything. 

wow. *Berserker's Pearl broadsword*. seriously

----------


## Bughead

> you guys *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* are ****ing *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* crazy.
> 
> take off *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* the tin foil hat he isn't *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* trying to sell anything. 
> 
> wow. *Berserker's Pearl broadsword*. seriously


I don't *Berserker's Pearl broadsword* get it *Berserker's Pearl broadsword*. :confused:

I wonder if you can even truly get a pre-Legendary from Exotics. From my experience with the Norn exploit, I got all of them from combining Rares not Exotics (although I obviously had more Rares to combine, so the numbers are a bit skewed).

----------


## Garricus

You can get them from exotics, you'll always get an exotic back, just really isn't worth it imo.

----------


## Sodee

Sorry, but you just got lucky. This has undergone extensive testing, it appears to simply be RNG. Here's a video of someone combining 28 exotic GS's:

----------


## darkmaouli

Just crafted 80 Greatsword, tried with 250% MF and nothing...

----------


## w00ty

I has been fixed.

----------


## shaggsdope

> You can get them from exotics, you'll always get an exotic back, just really isn't worth it imo.


Not true... I found this out the hard way haha.... got a rare from an exotic and that pretty much made me stop trying for... the week... haha, need to increase my gold before i can waste more money on that.

And that's with 60-80% MF... which doesn't effect it?

----------


## kindbudz

> Not true... I found this out the hard way haha.... got a rare from an exotic and that pretty much made me stop trying for... the week... haha, need to increase my gold before i can waste more money on that.



i've mystic forged 5000+ times using rares or exotics and not once did i get rare from exotics. you're wrong and thats blatant misinformation

----------


## shaggsdope

I've goten rares from exotics, and i've goten exotics from rares lol seems pretty random to me...

----------


## Neymar

> i've mystic forged 5000+ times using rares or exotics and not once did i get rare from exotics. you're wrong and thats blatant misinformation


That's also "blatant misinformation". 
Back when the T2 exotic exploit was around I quite often forged rates from exotics, yes they'd be a higher level but they went from exotic to rare.

It's totally random, if it was so easily done then the price of a dusk or dawn would have plummeted by now as people would be selling them constantly.

----------


## shaggsdope

I also had the banner that increses drop of rare items... that may have been a contributing factor too haha

----------

